# A to Z of Movies



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

I will start with a movie being with A then you suggest one being with B

I will start 

Apollo 13


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Bachelor Party in the Bungalow of the Damned_


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Creep


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Death Bed: The Bed That Eats"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LynxRivers (Jan 12, 2018)

Eragon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Fight Club


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hellraiser


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Age


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Judge Dredd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killer Of Sheep


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Little Deaths"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Moana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean Warrior


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Poltergeist


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Q - The Winged Serpent_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rashomon


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Sickness House_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tampopo


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Upstream Color"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Village of the Damned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waiting For Forever


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Xtro II: The Second Encounter_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Young Adult


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zero Tolerance


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_A Horrible Way to Die _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Back to the Future


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Cuckoo Clocks of Hell_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dogfight


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Exam


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Frailty _


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Heathers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Pack


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jaws.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Knock Knock"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Murder Loves Killers Too"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Open House


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Pure Country"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Rubberneck"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sister Act


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Two Thousand Maniacs!_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Urban Legend.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Valentine_ (Same director as _Urban Legend_, and even crappier.)


----------



## Sillystring1212 (Apr 14, 2018)

Water boy


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

X-Men


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Hostel 2: The Hostel Strikes Back


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Yes Man_


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Zoolander


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Annihilation"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Billy The Kid


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TamarStory (Apr 19, 2018)

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Eegah_


----------



## onepiecefreak16 (Apr 16, 2018)

Up


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"The Forest"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Ginger Snaps


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Homeward Bound


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Inglorious *******s


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jennifer's Body


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

King For A Day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lantana


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Murphy's Law


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Necromaniac: Schizophreniac 2 _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean Warrior


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Psyched by the 4D Witch_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Quid Pro Quo


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Red Dawn


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Satan's Baby Doll"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

The Hotel New Hampshire


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Under the Rainbow_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Victim


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wasteland


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_X-Men Origins: Wolverine_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You've Got Mail


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Zaat _


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

As Good as It Gets


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bolt


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Carriers of Endearment.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Dark Water


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Eat the Rich: The Cannibal Murders _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Human Centipede II (Full Sequence), The_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ingrid Goes West


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Just One of the Guys


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I won't edit, since he changed his 

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cinto said:


> I won't edit, since he changed his
> 
> Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


I love that movie.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Laramie Blues


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mary Poppins


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Neverending Story (The)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

crimeclub said:


> I love that movie.


That makes me happy, lol. I love that movie too. A lot of **** talking in it. I don't come across many people who know of it.

Obvious Child


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Odd girl out


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty Woman.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Quicksilver_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Racer X


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Simplicity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take The Lead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Uncle Buck


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Vampire in Brooklyn _


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Wolf children


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Xanadu_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You, Me, and Dupree


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Zorro: The Gay Blade_


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Blood Feast_


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Charlie's Angels starring Lucy Liu and Cameron Diaz.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Dr. Terror's House of Horrors_


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Enemy At The Gates


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fearless


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Gruesome Twosome, The _


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Halloween


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_I Spit on Your Corpse, I Piss on Your Grave _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Age


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jawbreaker


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

(The) Karate Kid


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Looper


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Never Been Kissed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

One Hour Photo


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Persona


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Quadrophenia


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Revolutionary Road


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Satan's Baby Doll_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Thirteen


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Unforgiven


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

W -- Water World


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

X Ray: The Inner Image


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You've Got Mail


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Z for Zachariah_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

American Beauty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bloody Murder


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Carnage for the Destroyer_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dumbo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Film Crew_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Grease


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I Spit Chew on Your Grave


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jaws


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Killer Sofa_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Män som hatar kvinnor_ (_Men Who Hate Women_) (2009) (aka _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_O_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty in Pink


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Quantum of Solace_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Screaming for Sanity: Truth or Dare 3_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Taxi Driver


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Under the Silver Lake_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Very Bad Things


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Werewolf in a Girls' Dormitory_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

xXx: Return of Xander Cage


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_You Better Watch Out_ (aka _Christmas Evil_) (1980)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoolander


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_A Polish Vampire in Burbank_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Broken Flowers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cabaret


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Death Becomes Her


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Eat Drink Man Woman_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Far From Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Is Great, and I'm Not


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Halloween


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_In the Mouth of Madness_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Joy Ride


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Kill List_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

IcedOver said:


> _In the Mouth of Madness_


This movie was so trippy and creepy:O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Multiplicity


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Necromaniac: Schizophreniac 2_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Pumaman_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Quarantine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Resident Evil: The Final Chapter


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Saved


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tampopo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Vampires


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wagons East


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

X-Men: Dark Phoenix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Never Really Here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Pie Presents: Band Camp


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Brain of Blood_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cactus Flower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Easy Rider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gone Girl


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Hancock


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idiocracy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Julie and Jack_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss the Girls


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Léon: The Professional


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money Pit, The


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Near Dark


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Oblivion " by Grimes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penelope


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Quiz Show


----------



## CuriOwl (Feb 12, 2018)

Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunset Grill


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlovable


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Vertigo


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_World's Greatest Dad_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro II: The Second Encounter


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Zodiac


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

After Hours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Badlands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carried Away


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eraser


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fallen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garfield: The Movie


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers_


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

i know what you did last summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerk, The


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

K-PAX


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Logan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Manchester by the Sea


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

North Sea Hijack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orphan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pumpkin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Killer


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Rabid_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Three to Tango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Village of the Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weird Science


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Xanadu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday Was a Lie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zombieland: Double Tap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Army of Darkness


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Blood Bath_ (aka Joel M. Reed's _Blood Bath_)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Columbus Circle


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Devil's Due_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edge of Madness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fantasia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Next Door, The


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Hands of Blood_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infinity


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Jaws the Revenge_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss the Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Labyrinth


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Midnight Run


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Near Dark


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_O_


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

P.S. I love you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Romancing The Stone


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Starman_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tarzan


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Under the Silver Lake_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Voyagers


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

X-Men


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

You Only Live Once


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

zoolander


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_A Nightmare on Elm Street Part 2: Freddy's Revenge_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Batman Returns


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Cry Macho_


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Deliverance


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Get Shorty


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hellraiser


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_I Spit on Your Corpse, I Piss on Your Grave_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Killer Klowns from Outer Space_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lawnmower man


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mission Impossible


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_On Golden Pond_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pumpkinhead


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Quintet_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rawhead Rex


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Street of Crocodiles


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Take This Job and Shove It_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Urban Legend


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Videodrome


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watchers


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Xtro_


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zombieland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anchorman


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The Babadook


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Crash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Enemy Mine


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Freaky


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Gladiator


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Into the wild


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Joker


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Killing Spree_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lake Placid


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Memento


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No Country For Old Men


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Orphan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Picture Perfect


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Quills


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Resident Evil: Welcome to Raccoon City


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Two Thousand Maniacs!_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uncle Buck


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Vertigo


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wishmaster


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Xtro II: The Second Encounter_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You’ve Got Mail


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Zoe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Anaconda


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Beetlejuice


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Crocodile Hunter


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Darkness Falls


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Easy A


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fargo


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Good Night, and Good Luck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

House


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

I am Legend


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kingpin


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leprechaun


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

M


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nightbreed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Old School


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quick Change


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Room With a View


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Sleepaway Camp III: Teenage Wasteland_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Top Gun


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Bad Things


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wargames


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

X- the man with the x-ray eyes (1963)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_You Can Count on Me_


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Zelig


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Argo


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Blood Feast_


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Captain Ron


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don’t Tell Mom The Babysitters Dead


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Elephant Man


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Friday the 13th Part 2_


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Gosford Park


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Happy Birthday to Me_


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

It's Alive


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

(The) Jerk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kingpin


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Manhattan


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Night Of the Living Dead


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Office Space


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Prowler_


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Red


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

2001 A Space Odyssey


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Up


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

V for Vendetta


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Wayne's World


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_X-Men: The Last Stand_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You’ve Got Mail


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Zola


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Amityville Horror


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Billy Madison


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Children of the Corn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

8 1/2


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Free Willy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Ghosts of Edendale_


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hand that Rocks the Cradle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Independence Day


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Jurassic World


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kingpin


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Last Man Standing


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Maurice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Night at the Museum


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Oversexed Rugsuckers From Mars


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Psycho


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Romancing the Stone


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Scream


----------



## Waffle Iron (11 mo ago)

Trainspotting


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Under the Skin


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Victor Victoria


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Xenogenesis


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yours, Mine and Ours


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Zardoz


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anchorman


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Baby Driver


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chasing Amy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Days of Thunder


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Elephant Man


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fargo


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Grapes of Death_


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Hairspray


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ice Age


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Jumanji


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kindergarden Cop


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

La Cérémonie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meet The Parents


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

New York Stories


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Old Boy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Picture Perfect


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Qualunquemente


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rambo


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Suspiria


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Terror Toons_


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

V For Vendetta


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wall Street


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

XOXO


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Zathura: A Space Adventure


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anchorman


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Boy Who Cried B!tch_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Clerks


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Deathrow Gameshow_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Easy A


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Fahrenheit 9/11


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Groundhog Day


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Horror High_ (aka _Twisted Brain_)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Interview with the Vampire


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Jackass 3D_


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Killer of Sheep


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ladybugs


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Murder Party_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Night At The Museum


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Pretty in Pink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quad God


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Requiem For A Dream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Top Gun


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Unforgiven


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Vivarium_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

_The* X*-Files_


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

You're Not You


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoolander


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

_A Clockwork Orange_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

BadLands


----------

